# smoked pumpkin



## scott edwards (Oct 12, 2013)

Has anyone tried smoking pumpkin, and if so, how did it turn out?


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 13, 2013)

Bump to get you some help!

Kat


----------



## marteenhook (Oct 18, 2013)

Once I tried Smoked Pumpkin Soup and it's turned out good. Here the recipe:

Ingredients:

For the soup
1 medium (about 4 pounds) pumpkin
3 tablespoons unsalted butter
1 medium shallot, minced
5 cups no-salt-added chicken broth
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground allspice
1/2 cup orange juice
1/2 cup heavy cream
1/8 teaspoon freshly grated nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon salt, or to taste
Dash freshly ground black pepper
For the rum cream
1 cup heavy cream
Finely grated zest and freshly squeezed juice from 1/2 lemon (1/4 teaspoon zest and 1/2 teaspoon juice)
3 tablespoons good-quality dark rum
Pinch sugar

Directions:

For the soup: Drain the water from the wood chips.

Prepare the grill for indirect heat: If using a charcoal grill, light the coals. When the coals are hot, scatter the wood chips directly onto them. If using a gas grill, place 1 cup of the drained chips in a smoker box or an aluminum foil pouch punctured on top with a fork to release smoke. Place the smoker box or foil pouch between the grate and briquettes, close to the flame. Preheat on high until you see smoke, then reduce the heat to medium (350 degrees).

Meanwhile, discard the pumpkin stem. Cut the pumpkin in half from top to bottom. Scrape out all of the seeds and fiber.

When ready to grill, place the unpeeled pumpkin halves, flesh sides down, on the far side of the grill, away from the coals or flame. Smoke the pumpkin for 60 to 90 minutes, until a fork slides easily through the flesh.

Remove the pumpkin from the grill. When cool enough to handle, use a spoon to scrape the pumpkin flesh from its skin into a bowl. Discard the skin.

Melt the butter in a large pot over low heat. Add the shallot and cook for about 5 minutes, until soft. Add the broth, cinnamon, allspice and orange juice. Increase the heat to medium-high and bring to a boil, then reduce the heat to medium-low. Stir in the pumpkin; cook for 10 minutes, then add the cream and nutmeg, stirring to incorporate. Turn off the heat. Let cool for about 20 minutes.

Working in batches, transfer the soup to a food processor. Puree until smooth, then strain into a clean pot. Place over low heat and keep warm. Season with the salt and pepper.

For the rum cream: Pour the cream into the bowl of a stand mixer or hand-held electric mixer. Beat on medium speed until soft peaks form. Add the lemon zest and juice, rum and sugar. Continue whipping until the cream is almost stiff. Cover and refrigerate until ready to serve.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 18, 2013)

That is a great recipe and thank you for posting it. You really should give Credit to the Author it is the polite thing to do and one of our Rules. Thanks...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Oct 18, 2013)

[h2]Recipe Source:[/h2]
The soup recipe is from Smoke Signals columnist Jim Shahin; the rum cream recipe is adapted from "The Inn at Little Washington: A Consuming Passion," by Patrick O'Connell and Tim Turner (Random House, 1996).

_390 calories, 29g fat, 18g saturated fat, 120mg cholesterol, 230mg sodium, 25g carbohydrates, 2g dietary fiber, 6g sugar, 6g protein._

Tested by Jeff Donald for The Washington Post.
E-mail the Food Section at [email protected] with recipe questions.

[emoji]169[/emoji] 2013 The Washington Post Company


----------

